# 1:32 scratch built Hiawatha cars.



## BradN (May 5, 2008)

Hello friends,
I am hoping someone can help me identify the builder, and/or owner of these wonderful scratch-built Hiawatha passenger cars. http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/?saved=1 I thought I saw an article about this gentleman at one point, pretty sure it contained some information about the building of these fantastic coaches. Direction toward, or a link to that article would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks for any help,
Brad


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Didnt find anything about the cars..but a google search brought up this: 

Hiawatha locomotive project on MLS from 2008


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Those cars (and a live steam class A Atlantic to pull them) were built by Paul Huntington. There was an article featuring his work in a fairly recent (last year or two) issue of Steam in the Garden, but I don't recall which specific issue that was off the top of my head.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Brad, 
IF these are the Paul Huntington cars, there was a brief mention in the G1MRA Newsletter back in July 1996 about how he cut the windows out with a punch that he made. 
NO real details. 
I understand that Paul sold the loco (the 4-4-2) and four cars last year, are you the new owner? 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

I recognize the workbench in the photo, definitely Paul's. The pencil holder in the far left of the photo was a souvenir block of wood cut from one of the paddle floats of the British paddle steamer Waverley during one of her refits. I have one of those too, (but not drilled out for use as a pencil holder), which led to a nice chat with Paul about our shared love of steam afloat as well as on the rails. I believe Larry Goodhue is the current owner of the Hiawatha set.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Certainly the workbench does look the same as these rather 'small' pictures of the cars when they were for sale.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------

